# Regelung durch vergleichen zweier Temperaturen...



## dakaro (6 April 2011)

Hallo,

ich steh ein bisserl auf der Leitung - ich möchte eine Regelung bauen, die 2 Temperaturen vergleicht und dadurch einen Relaisausgang ansteuert. Kann ich das ohne SPS herstellen? Weiß das wer??

Zur Erklärung:
Wenn der Solarkreis heisser ist als der momentane Heizkreis dann soll die Ladepumpe vom Boiler laufen, bis ca 5 Kelvin Unterschied.

Danke im Voraus,
dakaro


----------



## winnman (6 April 2011)

LOGO kann das


----------



## thomass5 (7 April 2011)

... da wäre ein Temperaturdifferenzschalter zu "ergoogeln". Den gibts von den verschiedensten Anbietern und in den verschiedensten Preis und Proffesionalitätsklassen. Zum Beispiel hier: 
http://www.elv.de/Temperaturdiffere...tbausatz/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_8324

Thomas


----------



## dakaro (7 April 2011)

Vieeelen Dank - werd´ mich gleich schlaumachen:-D


Mfg,
dakaro


----------



## dakaro (7 April 2011)

@ winnman - ja ich denke schon, nur habe ich die LOGO analog noch nicht programmiert - hätte zwar 2 zu Hause, aber...

mfg,
dakaro


----------



## Wu Fu (7 April 2011)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...-logo/anwendungsbeispiele/Seiten/Default.aspx
Da sind einige Anwendungshinweise auch für Analogsignalverwertung dabei.
Du musst dir mal die Datenblätter deiner Geräte ansehen ob du überhaupt Analogeingänge zur Verfügung hast.

Rinck hat auch einiges:
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/MainFS1.htm
Für deine Anwendung hatte ich aber noch kein Gerät von Rinck.
Einfach den Support anrufen, die sagen dir schon was du brauchst.


----------



## dakaro (7 April 2011)

Danke WUFU - hab jetzt einiges durchgesehen. Sehr interessante Sachen dabei! 
Vielen Dank nochmals!

Mfg,
karo


----------



## dakaro (7 April 2011)

Hallo,

meine Logo´s sind:
*6ED1 052-1FB00-0BA5*





und

6ED1 052-1FB00-0BA2 !

Denke die beiden können keine Analogen Werte einlesen...


----------

